# Can I Feed This?



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

My friends dempsy was upside down but breathing, called me over and asked wut to do....I said he's a goner, so throw him in the freezer.....it looked like he had red bumps on his tail....thought maybe a disease of sum sort. Question is, can I thaw him out n feed to my shoal? He's a decent 7". But don't wanna infect my fish....thought the freezer kills all parasites n disease.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Why chance it throw it away


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

No, don't feed it to your fish.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Seriously bro, Common sense would tell you dont feed your fish a sick fish... No dont feed it. There is a reason the fish was upside down.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I figured...just wanted to ask bc I thought the freezer took care of the worry....but I got ya. Thanks guys


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

I say feed it I would like to see what happens. Kind of like an experiment . hahahaha


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Though it would probably be fine i still wouldn't chance it when you can easily feed alternative foods


----------



## M. MONROE (May 31, 2010)

I would not feed my P that you just never know


----------

